

 Please review my startup, Bebaroo - augiehill
http://bebaroo.com

======
wccrawford
"Fixed monthly price"

"75% off retail prices"

"may differ for more expensive items"

These things are all mutually exclusive. Whenever I see things on a site that
don't match up, that's a huge warning sign that it's a scam.

I'm not saying you're scamming. I'm saying you look like you are.

------
pseudonym
Not to sound nitpicky, but you may want to read your FAQ page out loud. There
were several typos in the first couple of paragraphs alone (repeated words,
missing words, sentence fragments, etc).

That said, the idea behind it is pretty cool. I assume you have something set
up for cleaning the clothes yourselves before sending them out to new people?

